# Looking for good uranium stocks



## qqqqq (13 October 2004)

Anyone know any good uranium stocks?


----------



## markor (13 October 2004)

*Re: ANYONE*

Hi,

Check Energy RSC:
http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=ERA.ax&d=t&m=a
That's not advice to buy   

Markor


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2004)

*Re: ANYONE*

Doesn't RIO dabble in a bit of uranium?

Also I seem to remember ERA as uranium stock.

Not at all sure though.

Cheers

<edit> Markor just noticed that your link was to ERA dohh


----------



## RodC (13 October 2004)

*Re: ANYONE*

WMC operate Roxby Downs, which I think is the largest of the uranium mines.

Rod.


----------



## Mofra (16 October 2004)

*Re: ANYONE*

Paladin (PDN) have had a huge bull run lately - unfortunately I wasn't on it.


----------



## RichKid (16 October 2004)

*Re: ANYONE*

I don't know of any pure plays, most appear to produce it in small quantities (percentage wise) as an incidental matter (ie main focus generally on gold, tin, copper etc). Maybe Paladin had a larger percentage of production being Uranium?


----------



## Mofra (17 October 2004)

*Re: ANYONE*

Paladin Resources Limited (PDN) is a minerals exploration company with several uranium projects located in Africa and Australia. PDNs main focus is on the completion of a feasibility study at Langer Heinrich in Namibia.

Seems like more of a pure uranium play if that's the way you want to go, good luck.


----------



## MattThomson (1 June 2006)

BMN and EVE, right next to the RIO and PDN mines over in Namibia and Botswana if I'm not mistaken. In exploratory phase, first results coming in, looking very promising though. Nice specs to jump onto?


----------



## Mark Donovan (18 September 2006)

Website with articles on uranium investing (and not only). 


http://www.finista.com


----------



## imajica (18 September 2006)

check out UKL

About Uranium King
On 21 July 2006 Uranium King exercised an option to acquire a 100% interest in the uranium assets of Mineral Energy and Technology Corporation (“METCO”).

METCO is a United States based private company which owned the Rio Puerco and Church Rock projects in the State of New Mexico and the Apex and Lowboy projects in the state of Nevada.

Based on exploration completed during the 1970’s and 1980’s, the Rio Puerco and Apex-Lowboy projects have combined JORC inferred uranium resources of 6.1 million pounds (2.8 million kilograms) of uranium oxide.

Project

JORC Inferred Resource

Grade
Rio Puerco

4,514,400 lbs

0.12% U3O8
Apex-Lowboy

1,548,100 lbs

0.07% U3O8


On 11 August 2006 Uranium King lodged a prospectus with ASIC for the issue of 26,000,000 shares at $0.25 each to raise a total of $6,500,000 before costs.


Uranium King is a uranium exploration company established to acquire, explore and develop uranium projects within the United States of America.

* EXISTING RESOURCES IN PROVEN URANIUM BELT
The two main projects in Uranium King, the Rio Puerco project in New Mexico and the Lowboy/Apex project in Nevada have existing JORC inferred resources totalling 6.1 million pounds (2.8 million kilograms).
* POTENTIAL TO INCREASE THE EXISTING RESOURCES
The Uranium King technical eam is highly experienced with excellent local knowledge. The company intends to leverage this experience into a significant expansion of resources by the acquisition of new uranium targets as well as further exploration of the existing projects.
* PROJECTS ARE LOCATED IN A PRO MINING JURISDICTION WHICH SUPPORTS THE EXPLORATION AND MINING OF URANIUM
The United States both encourages and supports the exploration and development of uranium assets.
* THE URANIUM PRICE HAS INCREASED FROM US$10 PER POUND TO OVER US$47 PER POUND IN THE LAST TWO YEARS.
The price increase in uranium has been driven by growing demand as the world focuses on alternative energy sources to oil and coal and the reduction of greenhouse gas emissions.
* EXPERIENCED, PRO-ACTIVE BOARD
The Uranium King Board has a blend of exploration, development, and resource management skills to ensure the cost-effective exploitation of the existing project base. Members of the Board have a track record of exploration success and creating value for shareholders. 

more dd at 

http://www.uraniumking.com/why.html


----------



## Realist (18 September 2006)

MTN is my punt, along with RIO and BHP as investments.

MTN is about 73 cents today, yet there is a takeover offer at 68c that will be rejected - that gives a floor to the price.  They were about 86c 2 weeks ago. They have about 33,000 tonnes of indicated Uranium in SA.  Smallish market cap.  Worth holding and waiting.

But do your own researach I know nothing, and I am extremely dumb, and hungover today..


----------



## Sean K (18 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> But do your own researach I know nothing, and I am extremely dumb, and hungover today..




I've missed you Realist.

Agree with MTN. Plus SMM. 3rd largest U deposit in Oz. 

Holding both.


----------



## michael_selway (18 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I've missed you Realist.
> 
> Agree with MTN. Plus SMM. 3rd largest U deposit in Oz.
> 
> Holding both.




what about AEX? UNX?

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 September 2006)

EVE see thread!


----------



## Sean K (18 September 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> what about AEX? UNX?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




Yes MS, lump those in there too.

I'm holding: AEX, ARU, DYL, OMC, SMM, MTN, BHP.

Sold: GIR, RPT, EXT, UTO.

Considering: EVE, WME, EXT (again)

Missed the boat maybe: BMN :-(


----------



## Realist (18 September 2006)

Tell me more about EVE.

What Fundamentals make it worth a punt??


----------



## imajica (19 September 2006)

with a market cap of 30 million and uranium pushing $52 a pound - AEX is definitely looking good


----------



## nizar (19 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Tell me more about EVE.
> 
> What Fundamentals make it worth a punt??




Look at the EVE thread, to save us repeating ourselves


----------



## Ken (22 September 2006)

http://www.eromangauranium.com/

get on it


----------



## noirua (22 September 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> http://www.eromangauranium.com/
> 
> get on it




The offer extension probably means they're having trouble unloading the stock. That doesn't always mean it will not open at a good premium, usually it does though. Lots of good looking photographs in the prospectus but I remain unconvinced.


----------



## Ken (29 September 2006)

time will tell.

things looking  very positive on the info i have gathered.


----------



## dj_420 (29 September 2006)

i think SMM has huge potential upside when you start looking at all their tennements and realise they have only converted two skall and vulhulla to JORC deposits. 

other 6 are going to be JORC by end of year then we will begin to see how much u they really have. awesome grades at andersons, check SMM thread


----------



## billhill (30 September 2006)

PDN still has the most potential to make good gains so long as the 3 mines policy remains in australia. It all good and well having good uranium deposits but not if you can't mine them. The best australian companies will have uranium deposits in the northen territory as the federal gomernment has the final say here. Apart from that the african uranium miners are the best bet. Global warming will further help the uranium cause over the next 5 -10 year as will the tight supply so keep up the investing.


----------



## nizar (30 September 2006)

billhill said:
			
		

> PDN still has the most potential to make good gains so long as the 3 mines policy remains in australia. It all good and well having good uranium deposits but not if you can't mine them. The best australian companies will have uranium deposits in the northen territory as the federal gomernment has the final say here. Apart from that the african uranium miners are the best bet. Global warming will further help the uranium cause over the next 5 -10 year as will the tight supply so keep up the investing.




PDN has the most potential whether or not the 3 mines policy in australia remains. It just bought VUL and it has 2 undeveloped mines as well. It the policy doesnt change, who cares, they got LH and Kayakelera.


----------



## 168 (7 October 2006)

Dear Gurus,

Pls help me choose  ....  

Of these, which ones to buy?  (I am looking to buy three of them)
NEL, PDN, RIO, SMM, RIV, CUY, GIR, MXR, MTN

A few words to explain why the selections would help tremendously.

Many Tnx.
168


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2006)

168 said:
			
		

> Dear Gurus,
> 
> Pls help me choose  ....
> 
> ...




These are not recommendations, just thoughts (plus I'm no Guru)...

PDN   About to come on line. Will then be bought by fundies if not been acc now. Not a speccie.

SMM  3rd or 4th largest total resource in the country. Upside from potential favourable outcome of litigation against RSG. Could bring them the total resource at Valhalla and Skal. Labor to change 'no new brains policy' next year opening it up Mt Isa to uranium mining. bringing out up to 6 JORC resources by end of the year. 

MTN  Under takeover offer, not endorsing, could be incresed bid, or alternate. Economic resource. 

Should check the threads for more info. 

You should put BHP in your list for the lkelihood of a big resource upgrade at Olympic Dam. Current producer. Obviously influenced by other commods though. 

(Note: hold SMM, BHP and MTN)


----------



## billhill (7 October 2006)

> Dear Gurus,
> 
> Pls help me choose ....
> 
> ...




168, 
      We can't tell you which stocks to buy only point you in the right direction. Do as much research as you can on all these stocks and decide whether you want to be a more speculative investor or buy an established company. Have confidence in your decisions and be patient. Don't take others words as gospel as this will lead to big mistakes. For example i own paladin stock so it is in my best interest to talk it up and get as many people to purchase it as i can. Therefore can you believe for certain anything i say about the company. 

Good Luck

Billhill


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2006)

Ditto what bill said.

Check all the threads and the last few anns from the companies. Go to their web sites and check them out too. 

Also add EVE to your list to check up on. (I'm holding)

Also, 

Look for total JORC resources and compare market caps.
Things in U mining friendly countries.
Look for resources close to infrastructure.
Explorers who have tenaments near, or between, or on, similar geology to known miners with good resources. 
Harder to pick for beginners like us is quality of management. Look for directors who have U mining experience possibly in good companies.
And, how much cash do they have in the bank.

There's other factors of course, but just things to consider.


----------



## mmmmining (7 October 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> with a market cap of 30 million and uranium pushing $52 a pound - AEX is definitely looking good




I have a good look at AEX. It looks cheap. But I cannot find any consistent info from the company's reports.


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> I have a good look at AEX. It looks cheap. But I cannot find any consistent info from the company's reports.




The grading above is a JORC inferred resource estimate completed by one of the previous owners of the project. You can find the detail in their last quarterly and on their web site.

They finished drilling 20 additional holes over the past 2 months which are now in the lab and been verified/audited. Should be announced shortly. From this they will do a new analysis using the new data with existing data and come up with revised JORC. Only needs to be similar to the last one to be a good thing. 

24m lbs U3O8 and 2.5m oz Au.........

I have my fingers crossed for a larger resource at better grades....

http://www.acclaimexploration.com.au/

(holding)


----------



## 168 (9 October 2006)

Thanks all. Finally decided on two, PDN and SMM. Today, I have made my first move. Got into PDN and hopefully will catch SMM on another day.


----------



## Broadside (9 October 2006)

well worth a look at AGS, the next producer in Australia imo and outstanding potential, high grades next to existing Beverley mine, even if 3 mines policy remains this can be mined


----------



## canny (9 October 2006)

168 said:
			
		

> Thanks all. Finally decided on two, PDN and SMM. Today, I have made my first move. Got into PDN and hopefully will catch SMM on another day.



168 - if you want to look back at a 3rd - try WME. They have their acreage in Namibia right next to PDN's and are a fraction of the price. Good exciting new team - plenty of future and certainly worth more than a cursory glance in my opinion.
At todays prices, a small entry (even into the WMEO options) is likely to show a very nice return over the next 12 months or so.


----------



## Judd (9 October 2006)

Um, maybe Nth Korea has some?!


----------



## mmmmining (21 October 2006)

I am thinking when is the end of current Uranium boom. Maybe in a couple of weeks? I have seen a few U stocks making all-time high, such as PNN, SMM, AGS, and CUY (anything else?)

I am thinking which one will be the likely target for PDN? I think MTN and SMM are on the menu. MTN need to improve its resources grade, and SMM need to drop price. Either way, make the holding of SMM with controlled risk. MTN could be a real gem if someone can cut it nicely.

I am also thinking which one will be the likely target for MGA.TO? The Canadian has its own way of thinking, think big, think global. I guess they may like DYL, MTN, OMC, UNX, or MRO  because have taken the companies with resources in WA, QLD. They make like something from NT and SA, or far and far away in Africa and central Asia.


----------



## nizar (21 October 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> I am thinking when is the end of current Uranium boom. Maybe in a couple of weeks? I have seen a few U stocks making all-time high, such as PNN, SMM, AGS, and CUY (anything else?)




end of the uranium boom?
maybe in the next few decades:
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/Story.aspx?guid={2A8D6FAE-560D-4F95-9637-F4D2FFA4BA28}&siteid=

AGS has been making all time highs ever since august, and paladin has been running for several years

This is only the beginning for uranium. Do some research and ull find out why. I dont have the time to go into lengths about it here and now.

My pick from the uranium stocks: PDN, OMC, EVE, EME, SMM


----------



## mmmmining (22 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> end of the uranium boom?
> maybe in the next few decades:
> http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/Story.aspx?guid={2A8D6FAE-560D-4F95-9637-F4D2FFA4BA28}&siteid=
> 
> ...




Sorry, you mis-quote my argument. I wrote "The Current Uranium Boom", the short term boom, not the long term trend. For example, PDN down from $5.54 to 3.3 something in June, EME from $2.9 to $1.4 in May-June, EVE from $.17 to $0.08 something in Sept, OMC from $0.90 to $0.45, and SMM from $1.76 to $0.85. Believe it or not, I buy and hold some of them, together with others. Can we profit from this kind of short term correction by shorting some of the hot stocks? You can see that the potential profit is equally huge. What do you think? 

My another point is correction is good thing for take over activities. If we can identifiy some stocks with takeover target pontential, holding such stocks, we should have very limed downside risk  .


----------



## billhill (22 October 2006)

The only way we will see a drop in uranium stocks over the short term is if the uranium price drops (snowballs chance in hell) or a significant correction in the overall market like the one seen in may of this year. 

Its hard to burst a bubble when the fundamentals continue to go up in value.


----------



## nizar (22 October 2006)

billhill said:
			
		

> The only way we will see a drop in uranium stocks over the short term is if the uranium price drops (snowballs chance in hell) or a significant correction in the overall market like the one seen in may of this year.
> 
> Its hard to burst a bubble when the fundamentals continue to go up in value.




brother or in a general market correction
PDN went from $5.50 to $3.30 in May when URANIUM WAS STILL GOING UP!!

ANd guess what - last year PDN went from $2.50 to $1.55 in October... 38% loss when the general market lost only 8%, and uranium was going up back then as welL!

These stocks can still go down regardless of fundamentals, the market can stay irrational longer than u can stay solvent, my friend.


----------



## sleeper88 (22 October 2006)

so guys wats ur outlook on these uranium stocks particularly PDN, SMM, MTN, AGS etc


----------



## nizar (22 October 2006)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> so guys wats ur outlook on these uranium stocks particularly PDN, SMM, MTN, AGS etc




PDN is a winner regardless.
SMM highly dependant on a change on nuclear policy. In april it will either double on positive news or go back down to <$1. Depends on your views whether the policy will change. But these are have all the neccessary infrastructure in place, 77million lb resource, cash costs of mining at us$8.10/lb.

Another aussies u stock i like is EME, 50mil market cap is a joke for what they have, located in NT as well state government encourages U mining.

MTN and AGS im unfamiliar with.


----------



## michael_selway (22 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> brother or in a general market correction
> PDN went from $5.50 to $3.30 in May when URANIUM WAS STILL GOING UP!!
> 
> ANd guess what - last year PDN went from $2.50 to $1.55 in October... 38% loss when the general market lost only 8%, and uranium was going up back then as welL!
> ...




i think the reason why it went down is because it went up too much maybe i.e speculation?

thx

MS


----------



## nizar (22 October 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> i think the reason why it went down is because it went up too much maybe i.e speculation?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




Maybe so, but this stock is a winner, and single digits will not be with us for long.


----------



## mmmmining (23 October 2006)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> so guys wats ur outlook on these uranium stocks particularly PDN, SMM, MTN, AGS etc




My understanding is that PDN is becoming a well-known uranium stock internationally, from Australia to America, from Europe to Africa. Everyone is talking about it, like it. It is a good thing and a bad thing too. The good thing is it will be on the institutions' buying list, on the top of the list. The bed thing is "well-known". You know the "contrarian" theory. So you will see the short term share price will remain in trading range. Afterall, I like it because of the managment team. And I believe the company will make a lot of take overs. We need to guess the next targets to make money indirctly. Good take-over activity is the key to the PDN's share price.

MTN is a dirty cheap uranium stock by any standard. I don't understand, the management don't understand. Mr market seems knowing something no one knows. I believe within 3 to 4 months we will found it out, and I believe the upside of risk/reward is huge.  The management team is reasonable and. They want to do thing slowly and surely, and do not want to move too fast.

I have no feeling about SMM. I don't know why. I don't want to know. I just hold some of the stocks without caring about the price movement. I believe the downside is very limited unless the labour party still keep the stupid policies. SMM could be a good target for PDN, if PDN/SMM price ratio imporved.

AGS is not a pure uranium play. The Arkaroola project is wanderful. The only problem is AGS can only have 25% of it. We need to know the estimated resource. I have no time to do it, or find it. Anyone knows? Similar uranium play is AGC, with 57% holding in NEL. There are another similar one HAV which hold 50% something of CUY. But I am not comfortable about the CUY's  management team, too close to HAV. It looks like it wants to play the uranium story and create a new yardstcik meter% of uranium grade, which is highly misleading. For example if the find 100m deep of 0.01% U3O8, it said it has 1 meter%.  We know that 1 meter deep of 1% U3O8 is also 1 meter%. You know they are not the same, not even close!! Even with ISL process.

There are a couple of ones I think worth to do the further research, such as PNN, MRO, UEQ, UNX, OMC, and CMR. I believe the next new uranium mine will be CMR!


----------



## GRIZ (23 October 2006)

FOUND A VERY GOOD FREE REPORT @ rcresearch.com.au. WHAT DO YOU THINK OF UXA, UNX & ERA. GOOD READING.


----------



## billhill (23 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> brother or in a general market correction
> PDN went from $5.50 to $3.30 in May when URANIUM WAS STILL GOING UP!!




My point exactly the whole market was in decline incuding the uranium stocks. Doesn't matter what the uranium price is doing.



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> ANd guess what - last year PDN went from $2.50 to $1.55 in October... 38% loss when the general market lost only 8%, and uranium was going up back then as welL!



There are always exceptions. Still it followed market direction just the response was amplified. Would it have dropped if the market didn't?



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> These stocks can still go down regardless of fundamentals, the market can stay irrational longer than u can stay solvent, my friend.



Very true but in the current climate i can't see uranium stocks going into serious downtrends unless the fundementals change or the market corrects.


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 October 2006)

I'm into GBE   (GLobe Uranium) recently but there r so many too choose from, who's serious & who's not? Also Uraniums been a raging bull for quite a while.
I like GBE because it's not dependant on Australian politics Malawi & Argentina, it's Malawi site is near Paladins Kayelakera project & drill results are due in next month or so.


----------



## mmmmining (24 October 2006)

Good news, another uranium share reach all time high: MRO!


----------



## mmmmining (25 October 2006)

New all time high for SMM, PDN and ERA! People are getting crazy!


----------



## Buzz007 (12 December 2006)

Thks for the great info. Perhaps ERA is what I am looking for. Hard to navigate ERA's site. Can not figure out how many shares are out there. Has warrants and Rio Tinto owns 68.4% of ERA.
I contribute the following.
http://www.nationalminesatlas.gov.au/TOC.jsp


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (12 December 2006)

what does everyone think of PEN's uranium prospects in south africa. Got potential for big gains, looks very spec though.


----------



## Gundini (13 December 2006)

Buzz007 said:
			
		

> Thks for the great info. Perhaps ERA is what I am looking for. Hard to navigate ERA's site. Can not figure out how many shares are out there. Has warrants and Rio Tinto owns 68.4% of ERA.
> I contribute the following.
> http://www.nationalminesatlas.gov.au/TOC.jsp




Mate, I hold ERA, and I do believe it is a great play, but jeez, it went down 5% yesterday, and it seems for no reason. Sure the daily MACD is dumping, and it has broken an upward trendline, but 5%?..... That's a huge dump, and to be honest I am a little perplexed   No news, or bad reports, just don't get it? By the way I bought more, but still not sure.... Read the ERA post, there is some good info there. I think one of the guys on this forum said they called the company and that they were hedged for a couple of years or so, from memory. Think it is a great pure play though as they actually have a market sales. Not sure of the implications of RIO owning 68%, maybe it's better to own RIO, although IMO ERA will grow quicker than RIO.


----------



## nizar (13 December 2006)

Gundini said:
			
		

> Mate, I hold ERA, and I do believe it is a great play, but jeez, it went down 5% yesterday, and it seems for no reason.




Mate, it went down along with PDN due to the Yanks releasing uranium from their stockpile.

It was posted on dow jones newswires the article was posted on this site try to PDN thread.


----------



## Gundini (14 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Mate, it went down along with PDN due to the Yanks releasing uranium from their stockpile.
> 
> It was posted on dow jones newswires the article was posted on this site try to PDN thread.




Thanks nizar, you have to have eyes in the back of your head in this game   Ill be more alert next time, cheers...


----------



## Impala (28 December 2006)

Have a look at the configuration of the last drilling results of ERA.  There are a couple of interesting results some distance from the existing (mature) mine. The key will be what's in between these promising points and the existing mine.  Is the most favourable scenario that there could effectively be another mine adjacent to the existing one?


----------



## Nicks (3 January 2007)

Check out ENR. AVO has a major interest in them, I think 25%. AVO has been given excellent reviews by many stockbrokers and fund managers for 2007. ENR is also still very small, market cap around 15m, plenty of growth potential and they are drilling around very well known uranium areas and announcement is pending.


----------



## sirloin (3 January 2007)

Check out WMT's partner. 7640km² under licence with samples upto 55,000ppm  = 5%.  Drilling starting ASAP. mkt cap very small !!


----------



## Fab (3 January 2007)

pdn , era , bhp seem to be the big obvious choice.


----------



## richmond (4 January 2007)

so, what are the predictions for what will happen should Rudd convince his ALP brethren to change tack on the uranium front and allow mines in Qld and WA?


----------



## c4concepts (4 January 2007)

Clear stand out stocks for me:
WME
BLR
DYL
I can only see upsides for all three and thats not only in the long run but in the next couple weeks expect solid gains.
Good Luck.


----------



## richmond (9 January 2007)

richmond said:
			
		

> so, what are the predictions for what will happen should Rudd convince his ALP brethren to change tack on the uranium front and allow mines in Qld and WA?




Sorry guys, I should have been more specific with my question - we all know the ALP Conference is very important regarding how the investment community looks at uranium stocks - I was looking for hypotheticals on the impact of a change in policy on the likes of SMM, AGS, PDN, DYL, et al. Do you think it will go up hugely or has it already been factored in? Especially if Mr Beattie just "goes with the flow" as he has indicated recently?

Cheers
R


----------



## PeterPan (14 February 2007)

Hi guys, 

I’ve posted this in another thread as well.

I would be interested in Pegasus Minerals Limited IPO. Shares at 20c each but I haven’t got any idea of how the uranium stocks sector is going. Any thoughts to share?
Also, a quick question: Pegasus has 3 projects for uranium in WA, where mining for uranium is not permitted. Why buying projects in WA then? What sort of return can those projects give if they cannot be mined?
Many thanks for your help.
PeterPan


----------



## noirua (14 February 2007)

PeterPan said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I’ve posted this in another thread as well.
> 
> ...




Hi, Copper and Gold are quite often found with Uranium and of course, no one noticed the Uranium they were not looking for.


----------



## Broadside (14 February 2007)

richmond said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I should have been more specific with my question - we all know the ALP Conference is very important regarding how the investment community looks at uranium stocks - I was looking for hypotheticals on the impact of a change in policy on the likes of SMM, AGS, PDN, DYL, et al. Do you think it will go up hugely or has it already been factored in? Especially if Mr Beattie just "goes with the flow" as he has indicated recently?
> 
> Cheers
> R




can't speak for the other stocks but any ALP policy change is irrelevant to AGS B4M prospect...it would already qualify under 3 mine policy being so close to Beverley....however sentiment to whole U sector would improve if this arcane policy were scrapped and they also have other potential U tenements elsewhere.  I think the likelihood of ALP winning this election is high but who knows what the conference will decide on Uranium, they are a funny lot.


----------



## PeterPan (14 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi, Copper and Gold are quite often found with Uranium and of course, no one noticed the Uranium they were not looking for.



So if U cannot be mined, the only earnings for Pegasus would be from gold, nickel and copper. Right?
Cheers
PeterPan


----------



## noirua (14 February 2007)

PeterPan said:
			
		

> So if U cannot be mined, the only earnings for Pegasus would be from gold, nickel and copper. Right?
> Cheers
> PeterPan




Pegasus Minerals look a good company, as the 3 tenements in the Ashburton Gascoyne Region have already reported Uranium.  Gold, base metals and Platinum are to be explored for in the promising 3 tenements in the Pilbaro Region.


----------



## PeterPan (14 February 2007)

Thanks Noirua.
Appreciate that.
Cheers
PeterPan


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

I've decided to start buying a lot more small uranium exploration stocks after buying a few in the last couple of  weeks. Will post on appropriate threads when I've finished buying.
Just interested as to whether anyone else is of the same or similar opinion - thanks.


----------



## Schmuckie (28 September 2008)

noirua said:


> I've decided to start buying a lot more small uranium exploration stocks after buying a few in the last couple of  weeks. Will post on appropriate threads when I've finished buying.
> Just interested as to whether anyone else is of the same or similar opinion - thanks.




My husband, who's worked in the uranium industry for more than twenty years, has never been more bullish about the fundamentals going forward (this is someone who lived through the early part of this decade when the Russians were dumping weapons-grade uranium at fire sale prices).  My own caveat is that you make sure that there's plenty of cash on hand during this credit crisis.  I also don't think we've seen the bottom yet with funds dumping stock, margin calls and the like.  At this point, I'm looking at companies and identifying which ones I'm interested in but not buying ... just waiting to see where things settle and getting ready to pounce once it looks like the market bottom is in.  Then going in big.


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

Schmuckie said:


> My husband, who's worked in the uranium industry for more than twenty years, has never been more bullish about the fundamentals going forward (this is someone who lived through the early part of this decade when the Russians were dumping weapons-grade uranium at fire sale prices).  My own caveat is that you make sure that there's plenty of cash on hand during this credit crisis.  I also don't think we've seen the bottom yet with funds dumping stock, margin calls and the like.  At this point, I'm looking at companies and identifying which ones I'm interested in but not buying ... just waiting to see where things settle and getting ready to pounce once it looks like the market bottom is in.  Then going in big.



Thanks for your comments Schmuckie. I will look a bit more closely at the cash situation of these small explorers, often spin offs from bigger miners, as they may have commitments to spend on exploration.

I'm also following some Canadian explorers through Stockhouse.


----------



## Moneybags (28 September 2008)

noirua said:


> I've decided to start buying a lot more small uranium exploration stocks after buying a few in the last couple of  weeks. Will post on appropriate threads when I've finished buying.
> Just interested as to whether anyone else is of the same or similar opinion - thanks.




Interesting noirua........what has changed to make you sit up and take notice........is it the fact that many smaller U co's have been absolutely hammered of late........couldn't be because of the spot price which dropped again recently........just interested in your trigger is all.

 BTW I hold a few myself.

MB


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

Moneybags said:


> Interesting noirua........what has changed to make you sit up and take notice........is it the fact that many smaller U co's have been absolutely hammered of late........couldn't be because of the spot price which dropped again recently........just interested in your trigger is all.
> 
> BTW I hold a few myself.
> 
> MB



Hi Moneybags, I suppose the reason I posted was because I am not certain if this is the correct move or not.

The "brr website" is useful in going back over all the interviews and reports, albeit the Directors are always exuberant about the prospects.
I emailed directors about their companies exploration areas and 5 have replied quickly.  In the coal sector they just aren't bothered, raking in the cash, I suppose.

The uranium price is well down, about $58lb last time I looked, though this factor is one I'm least interested in.
More bothered should they halve in price from here or go bankrupt.


----------

